# Problème pour la suppression de Bootcamp



## Azeal (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour je voudrai supprimer la partition bootcamp de mon disque mais lorsque je passe par l'assistant bootcamp j'ai une erreur : "*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition." "
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."*

Mon disque principal est en APFS et bootcamp en NTFS
Je n'y connais pas grand chose alors je m'en remet à vous pour trouver une solution, merci


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *Azeal
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > de partitions > de *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. Et permettront d'opérer.


----------

